# Is the flathead spawn over?



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I've read reports about several 20+ flatheads caught this weekend. Does everyone think the spawn is now over?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nope.there will still be fish laying eggs,since they don't all spawn at onc,fish will be caught,but probably mostly females,as males will be gaurding nests till after fry hatch.probably through july.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

i think it is still on, i caught that 22 and it was a female.


----------



## fishslime (Jul 28, 2006)

A few of the males are coming off, the one 24lb i got this weekend had just finished up. He was fairly skinny and still roughed up and worn fins from being in the nest.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I dont think it will be over till early august


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

think i am going to wait until first of july. started seeing scar's on fish about 3 weeks ago, they should be coming out of it by july. think they started early this year due to the abnormally warm and low water.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

dinkbuster1 said:


> think i am going to wait until first of july. started seeing scar's on fish about 3 weeks ago, they should be coming out of it by july. think they started early this year due to the abnormally warm and low water.


I thought the spawn usually STARTED in July, that's what has me all messed up this year. I thought I remembered usually taking the month of July off.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Usually July is my worst month..However my worst months this year are april thru october 

Really the spawn usually does start in July but probably is a tad early this year.


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

As we all know, females spawn only once, but at different times. Males however, may spawn several times in a given season with different females if opportunity knocks. It does seem July is the height of the flathead spawning season for me up in northern ohio, so i take july off also. 

I was down in southeast ohio last week and the spawn was in full swing, sounded like horses out in the water one night. I also caught 4 flatheads in one night, ALL were sexually immature fish (i fished for 4 nights in a row).

A few nights ago, at my flathead hole up here, i caught a nice, VERY chubby female who hasnt spawned yet. It all happens at different times.


----------



## HRCats (Oct 3, 2005)

I went Friday to a spot that usually produces well for me and caught 0 fish. Think i'm gonna take a couple weeks off then try again.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Like fishslime said above, the male he caught this weekend was beat to hell and back, undoubtedly was done spawning. Now thats not to say there arn't others out there still waiting to spawn or already in the middle of it. But i'de think there's a week or so left and they'll be done.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

i think some are off their beds because i have seen small flatheads around. but im going to try some different areas, in the last 2 weeks i have seen a healthy female and one that was beat up pretty bad. anyones guess is as good as mine


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

they are just now getting on the beds, most of the ones we shocked in the ohio this week weren't on yet and the ones that were, were smaller fish. the channels are in full swing though. right now is the usuall start of the spawn and it should run through until late july early august. i dont see why its a big deal though there are still plenty of fish that spawn late that are biting, and when they bed up the early birds will bite


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

riverKing said:


> they are just now getting on the beds, most of the ones we shocked in the ohio this week weren't on yet and the ones that were, were smaller fish.


But don't the fish is smaller river like the GMR & Scioto spawn earlier due to the water temps rising much faster?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

the lmr and the gmr have been running cooler than the ohio the past 3 weeks


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I found one for my guest that had fished spawning and failed to find another female that was responsive to his advance. Since he fed he was done spawning.










This 48 pound male shows where his back rubbed overhanging structure as he fanned eggs.

Some fish may still be spawning but with fish almost 50 pounds unable to find receptive females they are pretty much done.


----------

